
The search for a thinking machine - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32334573
======
zamalek
Sometimes I wonder if we're having problems due to trying to make a successful
AI. If you really think about it human thought is a culmination of failures
from both an evolutionary standpoint and a life-experience standpoint.

Aiming to have AI successfully identify, say, dog breeds better than humans
can could be a mistake that we are making.

------
meeper16
Relevant: A Search Engine that Thinks, Almost
[http://newscenter.lbl.gov/2005/03/31/a-search-engine-that-
th...](http://newscenter.lbl.gov/2005/03/31/a-search-engine-that-thinks-
almost/)

------
maxcan
> Thanks, in part, to a new era of machine learning, computer are already
> starting to assimilate information from raw data in the same way as the
> human infant learns from the world around her.

Computer are also able to spot basic grammatical errors that that BBC should
not be making..

